# Naifc



## mpriceless (Feb 5, 2009)

fishctchr said:


> Come up to Hamlin and see what it's all about
> I'm sure it will be a learning experience
> pm me and I'll be glad to get you started and maybe give you adequate pointers if you'd like. I'm not saying I'm the best but I do OK. My partner on the other hand was involved in taking thegold for team USA this past year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


just go ahead and post some gps # of some of your spots and I'll go check'em for Dave


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I would but I can't seem to find my GPS right now. Hope I can find it by next week.LOL. If I don't get some work after Christmas I'll be sifting around. You fishing the tournament? I gotta try to make up for the last one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

fishctchr, do you have a boat kept in Ludington during the summer?


----------



## mpriceless (Feb 5, 2009)

yea gonna give it a try, I think his boat is the samon slayer


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Yup that's my scow the old salmon slayer.Looks like you are right at the head of the line Price maybe I'll have to follow you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Maybe not who I was thinking about..I saw the results and number 5 team from MI has a guy named Myron on it, you prolly know him. If it's the same guy, I fished with him on "catchn" out of Ludington this past summer and once the previous summer. He was telling us last summer that the previous winter his team was the national ice fishing champs and this summer he told us that last winter his team were world champs...said the russians are pissed  Also says when I asked him if he'd ever met or fished with Dave Genz? Ol' Gentzy follows ME around


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

That's my partner his boy is also named myron. He and his partner took 5th at the championship. We had GPS issues at the start of the tournament and missed our spot. Before we could get back to it another team jumped on it. They took 3rd. We were both just sick. That's the way the whole day went.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

fishctchr said:


> That's my partner his boy is also named myron. He and his partner took 5th at the championship. We had GPS issues at the start of the tournament and missed our spot. Before we could get back to it another team jumped on it. They took 3rd. We were both just sick. That's the way the whole day went.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Was a new GPS on the Christmas list this year?


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

well you'll have to tell Myron that the guy from the ABC Warehouse group that brought aboard the thumper rod and moonshine j-plugs says hello, Merry X-mas, and good luck this winter 
And also to you fishctchr, congrats on your acheivements


----------



## duffy7382 (Dec 11, 2009)

My partner and I are entering the NAIFC / Hamlin tournament. The bad thing is that we have never fished that lake. We do ok around here but can't find the time to go that far away from home. We plan on prefishing Friday & Saturday but I have a few questions. I'm not looking for locations but have questions on things like boundries and a few other things. If anyone can help we would appreciate it. PM me and I will let you know what we are trying to figure out.

Thanks


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I am planning on mounting one on my quad.That should help eliminate the battery issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

